# dna dr.



## Bântuit

Buna ziua ,

N-am găsit un titlu mai bun. 

[ fetele, astazi am cunoscut-o pe dna dr Luiza Dincaref (este medic la Municipal )  si mi-a placut tare mult, insa n-am auzit nimic despre dansa[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]]

Sunt sigur c[/FONT]ă fraza aceasta este fals[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]ă în privinţa gramaticii.

Iată corectura ma :

*- *Dr *este abrevierea *doctor*ului ,însă vorbitorul se referă la [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]dna [ doamna ],care este feminin, nu ştiu abrevierea *doctoriţei*

*- *Medic *şi este masculin ,ca s[/FONT]ă trebuie să fie *Medică*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica].

*- [/FONT]*Municipal  *este greşit aici pentru că este adjectiv ,deci,trebui să fie *municipiu* (nume).
----
Vă rog să mă corectaţi  .
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## misadro

fraza este perfecta ..


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Așa cum am menționat și în discuția despre doctoriță, "doamna doctor" este foarte folosit, și e corect. √

Municipal = Spitalul Municipal √

E corect să spui despre o femeie că e doctor/medic. √
(Asta nu se potrivește pentru orice meserie. Nu știu dacă e o regulă, dar cred că e okay pentru meseriile care au fost mult timp rezervate bărbaților...? Se poate să greșesc)

Ea este medic. √
Ea este medică X (nu există)

Ea este pilot. √
Ea este pilotă. X eek: - pilota este o pătură)

Ea este bucătar. X
Ea este bucătăreasă. √

Ea este învățător. X
Ea este învățătoare. √


----------



## misadro

an interesting nuance, I should say : 

_el este profesor ..._
_ea este profesoară _(primary level, secondary level)
_ea este profesor <de lingvistică> _(university level)

(by the way ... _pilota nu este o pătură_...)


----------



## Bântuit

Vă Mulţumesc amândurora.

în concluzie,câteva nume  au numai *două *forme(singular și plural).


----------



## misadro

yes indeed ... two forms .. singular and plural .. to mark gender :

doctor ... doamna doctor (lady .. or Mrs  .. or .. better .. Ms)
inginer .. doamna inginer 
verificator .. doamna verificator
comisar .. doamna comisar
arhitect .. doamna arhitect
președinte .. doamna președinte


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult pentru ajutorul tău !


----------

